# NZ gets E85 at the pump!



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Yay....But at this stage only for the lucky people in "The Tron"

It is selling at the same price as 98 octane.:clap:

Hopefully it won't be too far away from coming to the rest of the centres.:thumbsup:


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

To bad the car consumes ~30% more E85 then pump gas.

Over here the price for E85 is LESS then 95 

Avalible at almost any gasstation. 


Make sure to replace non E85 compatible components in your fuelsystem, remapp the car and start having fun!!!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah I know it will be thirsty....But the extra power will be good.

I have a full custom fuel system.


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

What is the fuel system made up of?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Niklas said:


> What is the fuel system made up of?


I'm presuming metal and rubber, but i'll let the OP answer :wavey:


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

ohh nice.

Tell me what kind of metal then since E85 isnt too good to use with just any metal...

Dont know if he has run on E85 before so just trying to help...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

English humour, ignore me lol


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Niklas said:


> What is the fuel system made up of?


200 series Telflon braided hose/motorsport fittings.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/148439-blue-monsters-new-fuel-system.html


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Lucky bastards...


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

Sub Boy said:


> Yay....But at this stage only for the lucky people in "The Tron"
> 
> It is selling at the same price as 98 octane.:clap:
> 
> Hopefully it won't be too far away from coming to the rest of the centres.:thumbsup:



they are ****ing stealers if they sell E85 same price as 98...

here the E85 is about 40% less than the SP98

SP98 is at the moment over 1,55 euros
and E85 is around 0,89 euros


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

endle$$ said:


> they are ****ing stealers if they sell E85 same price as 98...
> 
> here the E85 is about 40% less than the SP98
> 
> ...


Same in Sweden


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

endle$$ said:


> they are ****ing stealers if they sell E85 same price as 98...
> 
> here the E85 is about 40% less than the SP98
> 
> ...


It is the first pump in NZ....And only one gas station so far, But when it is spread out over the land it will get cheaper they have already stated this.

Up till now, E85 was only available in a 40gal drum from a motorsport shop, and it was a 30% more expensive than 98oct.....So this is a move forward for NZ, Population F-All!:clap:


----------



## NZR32GT-R (Apr 6, 2010)

About time too. . Cant wait till they open up in Auckz :-D


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

Sub Boy said:


> It is the first pump in NZ....And only one gas station so far, But when it is spread out over the land it will get cheaper they have already stated this.
> 
> Up till now, E85 was only available in a 40gal drum from a motorsport shop, and it was a 30% more expensive than 98oct.....So this is a move forward for NZ, Population F-All!:clap:



but it is cheaper to produce, untaxed as the emissions are very low...

why that's so expensive then? 

how much cost a liter of 98 oct in NZ?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

~$2.30/l. 

Sub Boy, so RB30+EFR8374 on E85? Your car is going to be madness.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Lith said:


> ~$2.30/l.
> 
> Sub Boy, so RB30+EFR8374 on E85? Your car is going to be madness.


Rock On!:thumbsup:

....All it needs now is the V8 Supercar Brakes (Should be here now in Hamilton) and a Seq 6 spd gearbox:nervous:

Biggest problem with the car will be the talentless monkey behind the wheel!:chairshot


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Wicked!!!! I cant wait for this!! may go to e85 earlier than i thought


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*UK E85*

Guys


UK E85 seems to have disappeared now ? Morrisons were selling this but appears they ve stopped ?

Any one know of NWest garages still selling this

Regards


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Chris, do you know who is selling it?? Is it from gull in the tron??


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

peatough said:


> Guys
> 
> 
> UK E85 seems to have disappeared now ? Morrisons were selling this but appears they ve stopped ?
> ...




Morrisons stopped selling E85 at all their forecourts arounnd August last year. I found some old stuff in the garage last night, but I just burned it with the rubbish as it was only 10l and old.

We're mapped for E85R ( R E85 racing - Chemicals - Racing fuels - Motor racing fuel & racing oil from Anglo American Oils UK: Suppliers of high performance motor sports fuels - oils & Lubricants. ) just now (option of running, 2 of 3 maps) -Its bloody expensive stuff and I wish the UK would pull there fingers out and get E85 back to the pumps


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Ah, I could have picked up the brakes today ....trial fitted them etc : ...


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Ah, I could have picked up the brakes today ....trial fitted them etc : ...


:chairshot LOL! You didn't want any!

They should be coming down after the weekend (if they remembered to pack them!), I will post some photos when they turn up.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

comzilla87 said:


> Chris, do you know who is selling it?? Is it from gull in the tron??


Yeah, It's Gull.

It's even made in NZ from the whey from Fonterra....

[Nice car...Smells like cheese:nervous:]


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Morrisons stopped selling E85 at all their forecourts arounnd August last year. I found some old stuff in the garage last night, but I just burned it with the rubbish as it was only 10l and old.
> 
> We're mapped for E85R ( R E85 racing - Chemicals - Racing fuels - Motor racing fuel & racing oil from Anglo American Oils UK: Suppliers of high performance motor sports fuels - oils & Lubricants. ) just now (option of running, 2 of 3 maps) -Its bloody expensive stuff and I wish the UK would pull there fingers out and get E85 back to the pumps


THAT STUFF IS BLOODY EXPENSIVE..

Would you not be cheaper long term tuning the car and running Vpower to compensate for the increase in performance?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

We have 3 maps at present.

100% V Power - 650bhp
75% V Power, 25% E85R - 675bhp
50% V Power, 50% E85R - 700bhp

The E85 maps will be saved for special occaisons LOL. I think it'll just be on VPower for round 1, but we have 40l of Pre-Mixed 25% as an option.


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

All I want is a bit of v power,northern Ireland has super,that's all....boo hoo


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

do you need to change any parts on our GTR's to run E85?? Had a very brief look but found nothing?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

pumps and injectors if you dont have enough capacity
make sure the lines can take E85


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

And of course the mapping of the car has to be slightly different


----------



## Super_Dude (Jun 24, 2007)

Sub Boy said:


> Rock On!:thumbsup:
> 
> ....All it needs now is the V8 Supercar Brakes (Should be here now in Hamilton) and a Seq 6 spd gearbox:nervous:
> 
> Biggest problem with the car will be the talentless monkey behind the wheel!:chairshot


I'm running pretty much the same setup on the motor, waiting for my 375/355 performance friction brake kit and to top it all off I have the same problem with the nut behind the wheel. :thumbsup:

If your weren't across the world I'd have to get a beer with you.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

ah ok,basically just uprated pump and injectors would usually do the job? May consider having a map for this done if/when i decide get the map on my car looked at


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

:flame:


Super_Dude said:


> I'm running pretty much the same setup on the motor, waiting for my 375/355 performance friction brake kit and to top it all off I have the same problem with the nut behind the wheel. :thumbsup:
> 
> If your weren't across the world I'd have to get a beer with you.


Lol! Yeah I'm not sure why I keep modifying the car, it scares the crap outta me already....and I want it to go faster?

Cheers, we'll have a virtual beer!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Try that kind of power on stock suspension, with stock brakes and on dirty old hard 255/16 tyres, then go round a race track with it, great fun:thumbsup:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Try that kind of power on stock suspension, with stock brakes and on dirty old hard 255/16 tyres, then go round a race track with it, great fun:thumbsup:


Considering what you drive down the strip Rob...Mine will feel like a pedal cart to you:thumbsup:


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Untreated Aluminum and E85 isnt the best. The aluminum gets affected and gives away residues.

Mild steel,copper and E85 is a no no.

Make sure your injector seals are E85 compatible.

Not all injectors can handle E85

Wallbro fuelpumps dont like E85 according to alot of people (no experience myself)


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

3 years of E85 and walbro intank on a GTT suggests they go ok 

although official i think both bosch and walbro don't recommend alcohol fuels, have yet to confirm that - plus, i think they just put stuff out quickly in press releases 'just in case' but once tested, might actually realise there isn't exactly a problem.

fuel lines will be fine for most cars late 1980's and onwards - so that might mean some 32's should be a little careful

is the E85 in NZ and independent putting it in? or is it one of the major chains rolling it out? Any talk of other outlets?


----------

